
Rakuten to trial drone delivery - mattnumbe
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2016/04/26/business/tech/rakuten-trial-drone-delivery-chiba-golf-course/#.VyA4W9R961s
======
brudgers
The golf course seems like a niche market where the economics and physics of
drone delivery might make sense. It's a high yen controlled environment where
the customers are at leisure.

